# Few, or NO, Jumps



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Are there any organizations that have few, or no, jumps in their course?

Jax was diagnosed with HD and she would have to jump 24". I don't want her to have to quit but I don't want her doing the high impact that a 2' jump would require.

I've heard of courses that do not have jumps and I've heard of organizations that will let the dog jump lower but I don't know which is which.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You can jump 4" lower in pretty much all venues.

I think NADAC only has 20" as the highest anyways. They also have tunnelers (just tunnels) and hoopers (just hoops on the ground) so you could do those.

Is Jax actually showing signs of pain and limping? Or just have laxity? 

I have personally known dogs with fairly bad HD on xrays, that were fit and lean and made it to the very highest levels of agility. Actually helped to keep them fit and healthy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She bunny hops while running and wags her butt when trotting. I haven't seen any signs of pain.

The vet said "mild hip dysplasia - Left femoral head is flattened and joint spaces are wider than normal"

I want to limit the high impact without losing what she loves and losing the exercise to keep the muscles strong.

Is there a belly flop into a pond competition? She has that one down to an art!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how about dock diving?(the belly flop in a pond LOL)

Check out CPE to, you can go way low in that organization..depending on age, what way you want to show.. the last time I ran my Aussie who is a vet, and who I chose to go even lower, heck I could run her at 12 inches if I wanted !

and definately tunnelers in nadac,,and I'd check out their regs to, they go lower for vets, and then I think you can go lower as well


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She hits the water before the kong leaves my hand! The hard part is getting her to wait!

Jax is only 2 1/2 so I don't know if the lower jumps will apply in her case.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Honestly with mild HD and no symptoms, jumping 24" shouldn't be a problem. I would encourage you to go through a jump training program though, to teach your girl proper jumping style. As was already mentioned, there are some very successful agility dogs who are dysplastic.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Keep her lean, well muscled and fit, and I've heard Esther-c and glucosamine/chondrotin supplements help.

Then, instead of focusing on the diagnoses and xrays, I'd watch my dog. If she can handle it I'd continue training or up it (say you are jumping 12"? Try 16" etc.). Really seems for those dogs that CAN continue to exercise, it's a huge benefit to their general health and well being.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

In NADAC you could jump in the "Skilled" division which is only 16" and they also have courses that have no jumps such as Tunnelers, Touch N' Go, Hoopers, and I believe there aren't any jumps in Weavers. Their website is North American Dog Agility Council, Inc. (NADAC)


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

*check out CPE*

Your dog would probably jump 24" in the "regular" division. If she is over 24" tall, she qualifies as an "early veteran" and can jump 20". Other alternatives are to enter the enthusiast category, where she would also jump 20" (but would get other benefits like having to earn fewer points in the point accumulation classes) or specialist, where the dog has to jump two heights lower than their "regular" height.

www.k9cpe.com

~Kristin


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How do you qualify for early veteran? Provide the medical documentation?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> How do you qualify for early veteran? Provide the medical documentation?


I don't think any documentaion is needed. YOu just register for the different class.

Though I could be wrong. That happened, once (ok, maybe twice :wild: )


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Yep, MRL is right--you don't have to do anything other than circle veteran/early veteran on the entry form (I'm a CPE trial secretary). I did this for India's first trial, but then I put her in regular height for subsequent trials.

~Kristin


----------

